
Don’t rely on algorithms to make life-changing decisions - vijayr02
https://www.ft.com/content/f32b3124-6b77-4b33-9de1-7dbc6599724b
======
vijayr02
Non paywall link: [http://archive.is/JGQiH](http://archive.is/JGQiH)

